# Services 17 Jewels World Time Tachymeter What Year



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i just got this watch it is a services 17 jewels world time tachymeter with three bezels looks like a 60s or 70s very nice big size 45mm with crown i have not seen one like with 3 bezels, any one know about this watch and its value, i know the frim is from the uk.but it is a swiss made watch this is my frist time on this froum thank you for any help woody77.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hang about Woody, and Mach will be along to help you, he's our resident "Services" guru - what he don;t know about Services is miniscule, but I think he has one of these, have a poke around further down this sub section to find out. :yes:

:weed:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Pictures!

We need pictures!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Would it be one of these? :huh:



















(964RS` photos, I hope you don`t mind me using them Jason? :wink2

Not really much I can say,it was made in the early 1970s & I seem to remember it had an EB 8800 movement, if it`s of any interest it would have produced here...

*Time House, Duke St., Leicester (Services Watch Co., Ltd,. mid 1960s - late 1970s)*





















mel said:


> Hang about Woody, and Mach will be along to help you, he's our resident "Services" guru - *what he don;t know about Services is miniscule*,


Thanks for the vote of confidence Mel but I`m still just scratching the surface where The Services Watch Co.,Ltd., are concerned, there`s so little information out there & so much more to find :sadwalk:



> but I think he has one of these, have a poke around further down this sub section to find out. :yes:
> 
> :weed:


Not so far Mel, there`s so many other more interesting (to me at least) Services out there, but one day maybe I`ll add one to the collection :wink2:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Would it be one of these? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi thank you for all your help, yes it is the same watch as in the photo is it a rare watch or are there lots out there, is it worth me geting it serviced as a may keep it for my son.do you know how much is worth all the best ian.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Naah Woody, there's millions out there msl: [ I don't lie convincingly! ], I'd send you a packet of Walkers Crisps, two Tesco vouchers and a five pound note for it! msl:

Don't think it's exceptionally rare, but then it is later production and simply more may have survived, OTOH as a large size watch it's quite desirable, if yours is in good condition might be worth a servicing, clean and re-lube, but you'll not be able to retire on the proceeds if you decided to sell it on, Services is a niche make, being a British maker (ostensibly) although they outsourced movements from various countries. HTH a bit :lol:

I'd happily wear it, it's a nice enough watch :weed:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s not a common watch but is unlikely to be worth a lot of money, Services watches in the main were `affordable` rather then aspirational when new. It is an interesting watch & IMHO worth getting serviced, Steve Burrage of Ryte Time Watch Repairs used to work for the Services Watch Company & does an excellent job :wink2:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s not a common watch but is unlikely to be worth a lot of money, Services watches in the main were `affordable` rather then aspirational when new. It is an interesting watch & IMHO worth getting serviced, Steve Burrage of Ryte Time Watch Repairs used to work for the Services Watch Company & does an excellent job :wink2:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi thank you for all your help i think i will get it service as i have been using for a few days and i like the way it looks on nice size gets many looks and my son likes it to .and i think it the same watch that is in the photo as it has the same strap and a hair in the hands, i got off ebay last week it runs well but only winds 10 times so will hold time for 6h or 7h and face moves when you pull the crown out. i have some i know you is a watch maker i will get him to look at it just it. i will not see for weeks and weeks as he has so much to do.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Woody, could I second what Mach has said about Steve at RyteTime. Whilst I've no doubt that you may have a good watchmaker, Steve comes highly recommended here on RLT for all Vintage watches, but especially so for "Services", him having been trained by them at the factory, and also a FBHI member to boot! :yes:

He's very reasonable, and will turn watches around very quickly - often within two weeks - sometimes even less unless spares are needed. Give him an e-mail, you'll find him very helpful! :notworthy:

:weed:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Woody, could I second what Mach has said about Steve at RyteTime. Whilst I've no doubt that you may have a good watchmaker, Steve comes highly recommended here on RLT for all Vintage watches, but especially so for "Services", him having been trained by them at the factory, and also a FBHI member to boot! :yes:
> 
> He's very reasonable, and will turn watches around very quickly - often within two weeks - sometimes even less unless spares are needed. Give him an e-mail, you'll find him very helpful! :notworthy:
> 
> :weed:


It`s usually best to give Steve a ring as I gather he can sometimes be a little slow in checking his e-mails, do a google for RyteTime & you`ll find his number :wink2:

Oh & Mel,I know you`re getting on a `bit` but do try and remember to add your personal smiley to your posts


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Woody, could I second what Mach has said about Steve at RyteTime. Whilst I've no doubt that you may have a good watchmaker, Steve comes highly recommended here on RLT for all Vintage watches, but especially so for "Services", him having been trained by them at the factory, and also a FBHI member to boot! :yes:
> ...


hi thanks mel this is the watch all the best woody77.


----------

